#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Почему до размеров тела  ребенка?

## Georgiy

Как-то можно понять, почему тело практика при как бы не полной реализации радужного тела уменьшается до размеров тела ребенка? 

Полная реализация, когда волосы и ногти остаются или вообще ничего - как-то постижима (растворение в сущности первоэлементов, как я понял).

Скептиков прошу не тратить время на скепсис, пожалуйста, приберегите его для других тем. Мне он здесь не интересен: аксиома N1: это существует, аксиома N2: это важно.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Как-то можно понять, почему тело практика при как бы не полной реализации радужного тела уменьшается до размеров тела ребенка? 
> 
> Полная реализация, когда волосы и ногти остаются или вообще ничего - как-то постижима (растворение в сущности первоэлементов, как я понял).
> 
> Скептиков прошу не тратить время на скепсис, пожалуйста, приберегите его для других тем. Мне он здесь не интересен: аксиома N1: это существует, аксиома N2: это важно.


Может быть потому, что "размеры тела ребёнка" - это просто общая характеристика для уменьшения тела в объёме, довольно-таки широкая?

----------

Georgiy (16.04.2013), Pedma Kalzang (15.04.2013), Аньезка (16.04.2013), Дондог (08.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2013)

----------


## Вангдраг

> Как-то можно понять, почему тело практика при как бы не полной реализации радужного тела уменьшается до размеров тела ребенка? 
> 
> Полная реализация, когда волосы и ногти остаются или вообще ничего - как-то постижима (растворение в сущности первоэлементов, как я понял).
> 
> Скептиков прошу не тратить время на скепсис, пожалуйста, приберегите его для других тем. Мне он здесь не интересен: аксиома N1: это существует, аксиома N2: это важно.


Это зависит от того,насколько практик продвинулся в соответствующем методе.Если доводит до завершения ,то и волос-ногтей не оставляет.

----------

Алексей Л (29.12.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

> Может быть потому, что "размеры тела ребёнка" - это просто общая характеристика для уменьшения тела в объёме, довольно-таки широкая?


Может быть... 

Логика ведет к вопросу о том, что конкретно имеется в виду под уменьшенным телом... я не встречал подробных описаний.

----------


## Georgiy

> Усушенный-утрушенный труп.


Не стоит фантазировать по поводу чужих святынь, особенно, если аналогов нет в своей традиции, даже если эти фантазии кажутся правдоподобными.

----------

Дондог (08.05.2013), Иван Денисов (18.04.2013), Ритл (16.04.2013), Эделизи (16.04.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

> Кстати, в чань-буддизме есть аналоги, и это как раз нетленные тела.


Нетленные тела есть у христиан и тхеравадинов, но у них нет сообщений об уменьшении размера. Как у чаньцев или я не прав?

Вообще-то если бы не было сообщений о значительном уменьшении тела, а были только нетленные тела, то все было бы совершенно замечательно. На сайте ученика (преемника?) ламы Ачука (радужное тело 2011 г, глава Ниньгмы в Китае, если я не ошибаюсь) говорится, что "тело света" - это очень распространенное в религиозных традициях явление. В "усеченном" виде оно встречается часто, нимбы на христианских иконах, по-моему, как раз об этом, т.е. просто мощная и чистая аура. Но не всем удается полностью "уйти" в этот свет, т.е. реализовать радужное тело полностью.

Уменьшение размеров нарушает эту гармонию.  :Smilie: 




> Разве это не трупы? Сохраняется дыхание, кровообращение, активность ГМ?
> Разве они не усушенные? В них высокое содержание влаги?


Я бы предпочел сначала что-то узнать. Не представляю, как за несколько дней тело умирающего может уменьшиться до размеров тела ребенка, это существенное изменение размера. Жир можно "усушить", но не длину костей.

Вот, кстати, свидетельство туриста о реализации радужного тела  с того же сайта




> In the middle of the throne, Lama Achuk’s body was sitting there as he used to do, dressing with his cassock and miter. What surprised me was that the size of his body was no bigger than a one year old baby!


размер тела годовалого ребенка... Похоронные обряды очень консервативны везде и тем более людей такого уровня. Для того, чтобы в них поучаствовал ... патологоанатом нужно, как минимум, благословение ЕСДЛ, как с исследованием тукдама.

----------

Дондог (08.05.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

Эта фотка ламы Ачука мне очень нравится, пусть и здесь побудет.




Кстати, рост у него был около 180 см. Денис Евгеньев, по-моему, не стоит тратить время на мысли об "усушке и утруске". Либо принимать свидетельство, либо нет.

----------

Германн (17.04.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.04.2013), Дондог (10.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2013), Эделизи (16.04.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нетленные тела есть у христиан и тхеравадинов, но у них нет сообщений об уменьшении размера. Как у чаньцев или я не прав?


Правы, про уменьшение размера есть только у даосов.

----------

Georgiy (16.04.2013), Дондог (08.05.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

> Правы, про уменьшение размера есть только у даосов.


Это радует, они же говорят о полной реализации радужного тела.

Ссылочку на даосское уменьшение тела не подкинете, а?  :Smilie:

----------


## Вангдраг

> Нетленные тела есть у христиан и тхеравадинов, но у них нет сообщений об уменьшении размера. Как у чаньцев или я не прав?
> 
> Вообще-то если бы не было сообщений о значительном уменьшении тела, а были только нетленные тела, то все было бы совершенно замечательно. На сайте ученика (преемника?) ламы Ачука (радужное тело 2011 г, глава Ниньгмы в Китае, если я не ошибаюсь) говорится, что "тело света" - это очень распространенное в религиозных традициях явление. В "усеченном" виде оно встречается часто, нимбы на христианских иконах, по-моему, как раз об этом, т.е. просто мощная и чистая аура. Но не всем удается полностью "уйти" в этот свет, т.е. реализовать радужное тело полностью.
> 
> Уменьшение размеров нарушает эту гармонию. 
> 
> 
> 
> Я бы предпочел сначала что-то узнать. Не представляю, как за несколько дней тело умирающего может уменьшиться до размеров тела ребенка, это существенное изменение размера. Жир можно "усушить", но не длину костей.
> ...


"Тело света"(радужное тело)-специфический "плод" реализации Дзогчен.В других традициях-учениях этого нет,потому что нет соответствующего видения "tava".Есть исчезновение тела и в сутре и в тантре,но это не "радужное тело".А говорить и фантазировать по этому поводу можно что угодно.

----------

Алексей Л (29.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2013)

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> "Тело света"(радужное тело)-специфический "плод" реализации Дзогчен.В других традициях-учениях этого нет,потому что нет соответствующего видения "tava".


 Есть в тантре Калачакры. Мой учитель описывал механизм "радужного тела" ссылаясь на текст этой тантры.

----------

Иван Денисов (18.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Достоверность феномена радужного тела прошу обсуждать в отдельных темах.

----------

Georgiy (17.04.2013)

----------


## Magan Poh

Реализация чего то вроде "радужного тела", есть и в ПК. Один архат сгорел в огне, внезапно охватившим его тело, когда узнал о паринирване Будды. Тело другого архата превратилось в пыль и ветер развеял его когда ученики несли носилки с ним к месту погребения. Кстати говорят что тело 16 Кармапы, так же уменьшилось до размеров ребенка.

----------

Дондог (08.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Кстати говорят что тело 16 Кармапы, так же уменьшилось до размеров ребенка.


Фотографии?

----------


## Georgiy

> "Тело света"(радужное тело)-специфический "плод" реализации Дзогчен.В других традициях-учениях этого нет,потому что нет соответствующего видения "tava".Есть исчезновение тела и в сутре и в тантре,но это не "радужное тело".А говорить и фантазировать по этому поводу можно что угодно.


Речь же не просто об исчезновениях тела идет.

 Мне остается только привести английский текст с сайта ученика (преемника) ламы Ачука, который я пересказал своими словами выше




> “Rainbow body” is a phenomenon that when the person died, his body is transformed partially, or totally into five pure lights. This means either the physical body become much smaller than before, and the skin quality become as freshness as a newborn baby, or even left nothing behind. This phenomenon is hard to understand according to modern science, but it has been well documented in history.
> 
> A teacher or yogi who has acquired the highest forms of accomplishment can manifest “the rainbow body” or “body of light.”. It is a body made, not of flesh, but of pure light. The stories of luminosity or saintly radiance are not only popular in Tibetan Buddhism, but also common among Christian saints, Sufis, Taoist sages, Hindu yogis and indigenous shamans.


За много лет до своего ухода лама Ачос говорил о немерении реализовать радужное тело и уже имевшихся знаках будущей реализации. В частности, он показывал фотографии с этими знаками и католическому священнику Френсису Тисо,  вот соответствующая выдержка из статьи о его поездке в Тибет и встречах с ламами (автор статьи была замдиректора по науке организации, финансировавшей поездку Тисо)




> Francis Tiso remarks that one of is most intriguing interviews was with Lama A-chos. He told Tiso that when he died he too would manifest the rainbow body. “He showed us two photographs taken of him in the dark, and in these photographs his body radiated rays of light.”


Фотопленка может фиксировать особое дзогченовское свечение? 

Очевидно, что нет (я не видел этих фотографий в сети).

----------

Дондог (08.05.2013)

----------


## Magan Poh

> Фотографии?


А я ни чего про фотографии не говорил))) Так я слышал))) На этом кстати весь буддизм держится, да и вообще все религии. Фотографий Будды и патриархов тоже нет. Даже у тхеравадинов)))

----------

Дондог (08.05.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А я ни чего про фотографии не говорил))) Так я слышал)))


Распространяете слухи?




> На этом кстати весь буддизм держится, да и вообще все религии.


Буддизм держится на слове Будды, а не на произвольных слухах.




> Фотографий Будды и патриархов тоже нет. Даже у тхеравадинов)))


Забалтываете на постороннююю тему. Спрашивал же о фотографии уменьшенного "до размеров ребенка" трупа, а не Будды и патриархов (?--Авраама и Кирилла?).

----------

Дондог (08.05.2013)

----------


## Magan Poh

Может и слухи, но я нигде не утверждал, что это истина. Это конечно все может быть пропагандой "подлых тибетцев" для привлечения новых адептов и новых денег. Но мне фиолетово, я не стремлюсь показать какой я умница-скептик, подвергая сомнениям слова авторитетных учителей. Если они об этом говорят, значит так оно и надо))) За сим откланиваюсь, так как мне добавить по этой теме нечего.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Может и слухи, но я нигде не утверждал, что это истина.


Бла-бла.

Преддлагаю рассмотреть фотографии, а уж потом рассуждать, как взялось то, что на них изображено.

----------


## Magan Poh

Одним из главных признаков счастья и гармонии является полное отсутствие потребности кому-то что-то доказывать. (с)
Я не вам адресовал свой первый пост, просто поделился информацией. Не все подтверждено документально. Кому то достаточно, что это сказал человек которому он доверяет, кто то и в неопровержимых доказательствах увидит обман и заговор. Я не доказываю, что эффект радужного тела имеет место, имеет место, что о нем говорят, об этом я сказал. Вас беспокоит "что там происходит с трупом", вы и ищите фотографии и свидетельства очевидцев.
P.S.  Повторяю - я про фото не говорил))) 
P.P.S. Интересно, а почемы вы первую часть поста (про канонические случаи) не просите подтвердить документально?)))  (вопрос риторический можете забить)

----------

Дондог (08.05.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Одним из главных признаков счастья и гармонии является полное отсутствие потребности кому-то что-то доказывать. (с)


У нас ведь нету такой потребности?




> Я не вам адресовал свой первый пост, просто поделился информацией.


А я эту блаблаформацию просто прокомментировал.




> Вас беспокоит "что там происходит с трупом", вы и ищите фотографии и свидетельства очевидцев.


Меня беспокоит, когда люди бредят.




> P.P.S. Интересно, а почемы вы первую часть поста (про канонические случаи) не просите подтвердить документально?)))


Если бы Вы процитировали _текст_, это и было бы документальным подтверждением тому, что в _тексте_ сказано о том-то и том-то.  :Smilie: 
Чего же боле?

----------


## Georgiy

По сабжу.

Хочу акцентировать новый момент, который появился при внимательном чтении материалов сайта yachenlama.com и который есть в приведенной выше цитате: 




> the physical body become much smaller than before, and the skin quality become as freshness as a newborn baby...


т.е. использование слова "ребенок" при описании реализации радужного тела относится не только к размеру тела... но в то же время размер... "объекта" уменьшается и дальше. Согласно известным сообщениям, в некоторых случаях остаются только волосы и ногти. Возникает вопрос: какого они размера, у взрослого и ребенка ногти разного размера...

Некоторое время назад был на лекции ламы Сонам Дордже, не по радужному телу, но тем не менее он заметил, не помню уже в каком контексте, что волосы и ногти остаются потому, что в них нет нервных окончаний.

----------

Дондог (08.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Фотографии?


Ну вот, я видел фотографии останков Джигме Пунцога Ринпоче после того, как он реализовал радужное тело. Но ведь если попросить их выложить, вы всё равно начнёте сомневаться: «А почему там одежды? Нельзя было сфотографировать голые останки, чтобы все видели? А может это хитрые тибетцы специально так всё свернули, чтобы выглядело, будто тело в три раза уменьшилось?»

К сожалению, радужное тело пока что не настолько массовый феномен, чтобы изучать его научно. И вряд ли таким будет.

----------

Дондог (08.05.2013), Иван Денисов (18.04.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> К сожалению, радужное тело пока что не настолько массовый феномен, чтобы изучать его научно. И вряд ли таким будет.


Мечта исследователей-натуралистов.
На собирающегося реализовать радужное тело навешивают кучу проводов, датчиков, помещают в магнито-резонансную камеру и всё это транслируется в прямом эфире.

Только на практике происходит всё ровно наоборот. Реализующий просит запереть его на 7 дней и не беспокоить ни при каких условиях.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2013)

----------


## Styeba

> Некоторое время назад был на лекции ламы Сонам Дордже, не по радужному телу, но тем не менее он заметил, не помню уже в каком контексте, что волосы и ногти остаются потому, что в них нет нервных окончаний.



Насколько я понимаю, волосы и ногти просто не состоят из живых клеток (отросшая часть), так что даже нет необходимости рассматривать вопрос о  нервных окончаниях.

----------


## Georgiy

> Ну вот, я видел фотографии останков Джигме Пунцога Ринпоче после того, как он реализовал радужное тело. Но ведь если попросить их выложить, вы всё равно начнёте сомневаться: «А почему там одежды? Нельзя было сфотографировать голые останки, чтобы все видели? А может это хитрые тибетцы специально так всё свернули, чтобы выглядело, будто тело в три раза уменьшилось?»


У вас есть такие фотографии и вы не хотите сюда их выложить?! 

Тут уже, по-моему, некому сомневаться, сколько можно, надоело же. 

Опять же вы на предыдущей странице предупредили об открытии спецтемы желающим посомневаться. 

Выложите, пожалуйста, если есть. Пусть будут.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У вас есть такие фотографии и вы не хотите сюда их выложить?! 
> 
> Тут уже, по-моему, некому сомневаться, сколько можно, надоело же. 
> 
> Опять же вы на предыдущей странице предупредили об открытии спецтемы желающим посомневаться. 
> 
> Выложите, пожалуйста, если есть. Пусть будут.


У меня нет, мне их показал на своём телефоне лама, который был учеником Джигме Пунцога Ринпоче.

----------

Дондог (08.05.2013)

----------


## Андрей Калашник

> Фотографии?


Тут есть описание 
http://www.8852.a-yoga.ru/show_art.php?idart=82

----------

Georgiy (18.04.2013), Дондог (08.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

> Тут есть описание 
> http://www.8852.a-yoga.ru/show_art.php?idart=82


Размер тела как у ребенка, цвет лица темно-серый.




> Затем монах, который никогда не встречался с этим Кармапой, поджег сухие сандаловые бревна под ступой. 
>  Неожиданно, в середине церемонии вокруг солнца возникла гигантская радуга, хотя погода стояла сухая и ясная.


Ох эти радуги, ох эти конденсаты... 

Кстати, отличие христианства (православия) от буддизма ( :Smilie:  ): в первом случае типична, насколько я знаю, обычная радуга, т.е. преломление света на каплях воды (жидкости), во втором бывает и льда (видна вокруг Солнца), как в приведенной ссылке, а значит в более высоких слоях атмосферы. (_При желании можно говорить о случайных совпадениях, но стоит ли тратить на это свое время?_)

Радуга сопровождала и паринирвану ламы Ачука (см сообщение и фотку обычной радуги на сайте) 

В статье о реализации радужного тела учеником ламы Ачука ламой А-чосом, также сообщается, что 




> A few days before Khenpo A-chos died, a rainbow appeared directly above his hut. After he died, there were dozens of rainbows in the sky.


из обычности описания радуг, по-моему, можно сделать вывод о том, что это обычные радуги (т.е. не вокруг Солнца)

----------

Дондог (08.05.2013)

----------


## Наванг

Я так понимаю Дхарму-чем меньше привязаностей,тем меньше остаётся.Не должно остаться вообще ни чего.Но что-то остаётся,значит есть какие-то привязаности.Говорю,конечно же не для осуждения,но что бы нам разобраться.

----------


## Наванг

Если вы настоящий тантрик,то у вас другое восприятие.Если же мирское возрение,то не нужно приближаться к тантре.Даже Иисус сказал,что каждому по вере его дано будет.Что уж нам,сыновьям Благородного Семейства спорить,от кого сколько осталось.Покажите уход без остатка,и будут брать с вас пример.

----------


## Наванг

Я так думаю,что если Дзогпа не растворился полностью в свете,значит он Бодхисатва.Вернётся,родившись в лотосе,как наш несравненный Гуру.

----------


## Georgiy

> Что уж нам,сыновьям Благородного Семейства спорить,от кого сколько осталось.


Если исходить из темы, ее названия, в частности, то спор "сколько от кого осталось" тут вообще не при чем.

----------


## Legba

На всякий случай - я вполне допускаю реализацию радужного тела.
Но нельзя не заметить несоответствие в свидетельстве - невозможно, чтобы тело было "в том же головном уборе" и "уменьшилось до размеров годовалого ребенка" - одновременно.

Также. Если мы говорим о реализации учения, "выводящего за рамки причин и следствий" - зачем доискиваться причин и следствий в этой реализации?
Мне кажется, это убивает саму идею))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

> На всякий случай - я вполне допускаю реализацию радужного тела.
> Но нельзя не заметить несоответствие в свидетельстве - невозможно, чтобы тело было "в том же головном уборе" и "уменьшилось до размеров годовалого ребенка" - одновременно.


Почему невозможно? Просто "конструкция" головной убор+одежда сохраняют свою форму, не упал головной убор, а внутри ... "годовалый ребенок". Ну или голова осталась того же размера.  :Smilie:  




> Также. Если мы говорим о реализации учения, "выводящего за рамки причин и следствий" - зачем доискиваться причин и следствий в этой реализации?
> Мне кажется, это убивает саму идею))


Не согласен. Если вернуться к первому сообщению темы, то я там привел что-то типа объяснения радужного тела без остатка (растворение в сущности первоэлементов). Если об этом случае хоть что-то говорится, то почему здесь аналогичный ход мысли "убивает саму идею" учения?

Например: возврат к состоянию младенца физически.

----------


## Legba

> Почему невозможно? Просто "конструкция" головной убор+одежда сохраняют свою форму, не упал головной убор, а внутри ... "годовалый ребенок". Ну или голова осталась того же размера.  
> 
> 
> 
> Не согласен. Если вернуться к первому сообщению темы, то я там привел что-то типа объяснения радужного тела без остатка (растворение в сущности первоэлементов). Если об этом случае хоть что-то говорится, то почему здесь аналогичный ход мысли "убивает саму идею" учения?
> 
> Например: возврат к состоянию младенца физически.


Ну разве Вы не видите, что все версии - самовисящая шапка, младенец с головой взрослого и физическое состояние младенца - звучат совершенно макабрически? :Wink:

----------

Вантус (29.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

А сообщения о реализации разных ступеней радужного тела как звучат? Не макамбрически?

Это все на уровне чуда, т.е. за пределами здравого смысла, научной рациональности и т.д.

----------


## Наванг

Georgiy,простите пожалуйста.Часто заносит,бываю груб,знаю свой грех,сражаюсь,но результатов пока мало.По теме,я думаю,что до размеров ребёнка означает просто размер.Естественно,что при растворении элементов форма уменьшается.До размеров ребёнка,значит понятный для нас размер. 
.

----------


## Наванг

Возможно растворяется всё наносное из текущей инкарнации,а сущность Обета остаётся.Если у кого есть такая возможность,задайте этот вопрос кому нибудь из Ринпоче.Хотелось бы услышать авторитетный комментарий.

----------


## Georgiy

С наступающим Новым Годом!

----------

